# How often do you wear your helmet? Honestly.



## SummerShy (Aug 3, 2014)

Going off the recent helmet safety thread, and not having turned up any specifically relevant helmet threads after searching, I got to thinking...

All those stories freaked me out something fierce, but I personally don't like wearing my helmet. It's hot, sweaty, itchy, bulky, unflattering, etc etc. I know everyone's opinion is "I'd rather be uncomfortable than dead" but horseback riding is SO about comfort and relaxation to some people. How can you feel zen on those beautiful country roads and quiet trails if you're trying to reach your fingers up under your helmet to itch that one spot you just can't get to.... But obviously nobody wants to die over it.

Just thinking out loud here. I wear mine when I ride a new horse or when I'm going to be doing something unfamiliar, just in case. But for the every day ride I generally don't want it. 

If you wear a helmet when you ride, how often do you truly wear it? Every single time, religiously? Most of the time? If you don't wear it every single time then how do you decide when to wear it and when to not? Especially since we all know accidents can happen to anyone anywhere anytime.


----------



## CrossCountry (May 18, 2013)

I have an agreement with my parents that I wear my helmet whenever I am on trail rides. My mare is extremely spooky and unpredictable when on trails, so I feel more confident when wearing a helmet on trails. Other then that I hardly ever wear my helmet. Although if I have a bad feeling, I will put it on.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I wear my helmet every time I ride. I'm used to it- a couple of times I've forgotten to grab it before taking my horse to the arena, started to walk around on him, and then realized everything felt a little too "breezy." It feels weird to ride without it.

Mine doesn't itch at all, so that's not really an issue for me. On hot days my hair gets really sweaty underneath it, but it breathes reasonably well, and when we get those hot days I'd still be hot without it on.


----------



## bkylem (Sep 21, 2013)

I have always worn a helmet and always will. It certainly doesn't protect all of your body, but it does cushion a blow to the head. Enough said, in my opinion.

I'll admit that a comfortable fit makes it a bit easier to snap in place. I had a Troxel Spirit that (although the right size) pinched my head a and I couldn't wait to get it off after a lesson. I know that safety is the first concern, but the Troxel looked like a space alien.

I tried on a variety of helmets and finally splurged on a Charles Owen GR8. It fits great and is a true low profile. I love it and don't even realize I have it on.
I keep the Troxel as a back up. I hope I never need it (for several reasons).


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

I only wear mine at riding lessons because of liability. Mine doesn't bother me, sometimes I think it makes my head look huge and the straps are all over the place.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Pretty close to 100%. I often ride on paved roads - needed to get out of the neighborhood - and my mare is none to graceful. One slip, and I might really need that helmet.

I won't lecture others, but my daughter gets to wear one 100%...or close to it.


----------



## Houston (Apr 15, 2012)

The famous helmet topic!

While I don't go so far as to wear my helmet while simply handling horses, I do wear one while riding. Every single time. Walk or canter. Arena or trail. When I first began riding I wasn't as strict with it. I am now. 

Sometimes my helmet makes things a little hotter, especially in hot and humid Houston. Sometimes it feels tight depending on how I had my hair styled that day. But I'm so used to it after 30 seconds I forget the thing is even on my head. If a helmet is TOO uncomfortable, something is wrong. Maybe it's the fitting, sizing, or styling. There are so many options out there.

All that said, I disagree with any rule that forces riders to wear helmets. As adults, I believe we should make our own decisions. While my decision is to take the extra precautions and be safe, I can understand why a traditional Western rider would prefer his cowboy hat over a helmet.


----------



## DreaMy (Jul 1, 2014)

I'm going to say the same thing I always say: ALL THE TIME. I break easily  and I'm not used to not wearing it like verona said. I want to get a different helmet as I have a bulky Troxel right now but my Troxels have saved me more than once...


----------



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

I don't own one. Never have owned one and never have worn one.


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm with Roux on this one. Never had one, probably never will.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I didn't always wear a helmet. I had pretty safe trail horses and rarely came off. I started wearing one when I got my first green horse. So now I wear one all the time, no matter what horse I'm riding. I just don't think it's a big deal and I got a nice brim on it so it gives me shade (important in Arizona). Yeah, it's a little sweaty under there, but then I think hats are just as bad. I don't find my helmet any hotter than a hat. Maybe bigger and heavier, but not any hotter.

It won't save you from all sorts of injuries of course. But if I DID fall and hit my head, I would be glad I had it on.

So I guess the answer is, I wear a helmet every ride.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Make that 3 of us that have never owned or wore one.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Any tine I ride. Mine is never uncomfortable. It's just so easy.


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

Change said:


> I'm with Roux on this one. Never had one, probably never will.


I should probably add three things here: 

1) I would never discourage or disparage someone who wears a helmet
2) I would probably require a child to wear one until I knew her/his abilities
3) I fell of a mantel when I was two and cracked the brick and stone hearth...


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I have always worn a helmet when I ride, well I guess 99.9% of the time, there are pics of me riding without them.

Since my accident, I now wear a helmet every time, and also my safety vest. Neither causes me any issue, I just put them on and go ride.


----------



## clumsychelsea (Jul 9, 2014)

I own the comfiest helmet ever but I usually don't wear it... Used to wear it always when I was taking lessons, especially when I was doing jumping. One time I fell off while wearing my (old) helmet and would have had no injuries at all if it weren't for the edge of the helmet hitting the ground oddly and jerking my neck. Could barely move my head for weeks and it kind of turned me off of them a little bit. 

That said, there are times I still wear it, like when I know we're going to go for a good gallop and I'm on a horse I don't know well. Really depends on the situation. I would never tell someone not to wear one, nor would I want someone to tell me to put one on. It's a personal choice IMO, with the exception of where someone else could be liable in which case, yeah, it's not gonna kill me to wear one so somebody else doesn't get in trouble.


----------



## Avishay (Jun 14, 2014)

Every ride, every horse. 

It doesn't matter how good a rider you are. It doesn't matter how bombproof your horse is; accidents can and DO happen. Courtney King-Daye is a prime example. She's an Olympic medalist. She was riding a VERY well-trained horse. In her home arena. At the WALK. Her horse tripped and fell and she hit her head hard enough that she was in a coma for awhile and she's never going to be 100% again. I knew a woman who had been a life-long horsewoman, riding her very well trained horse on trail. Horse stumbled and fell sideways, she hit her head on a rock and it killed her. She left behind a 3 year old and a 1 year old and her husband, who had been her high school sweetheart. 

Don't wear a helmet for yourself, wear a helmet for the people and animals who depend on you. Don't leave behind kids, spouses, partners, or pets when a $50 piece of safety equipment could have saved your life or prevented you from living the rest of your life dependant on others for your most basic needs. 

I myself wouldn't be here today if I didn't wear a helmet, every ride. I had a gelding I was training trip over his own feet while jumping and crash us though the jump. It safely collapsed and he was okay but for skinned up face and knees. I however, hit my head on a jump pole and split my helmet in half. That would have been my skull split open, otherwise. And because of horses and other sports throughout my life, I've had 7 concussions. No, a helmet won't save you from a broken bone or organ damage, but it can protect your head, neck and face. 

I have also dealt first hand, as a therapeutic riding instructor, with people who had suffered traumatic brain injuries from various causes. It's eye opening, to say the least. 

Just my $0.02


----------



## plomme (Feb 7, 2013)

I've worn a helmet every single time I've ever been on a horse. Riding without one would feel very strange.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Every single time, religiously.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Always.

Always wear one.

It's not so much a problem with the horse, I just like to say hello to the ground. A lot.


----------



## Rideordie112 (Dec 7, 2013)

I'm primarily an English rider. And I jump, so pretty much everybody I know wears one. 

But when me and my friends throw western saddles on for a trail ride or something we don't normally wear them
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

I wear my helmet 99.9% of the time. Why not 100%? Cuz I am honest. When I ride, when I plan to ride, I have my helmet, riding boots, chaps, everything. I plan the ride and the helmet doesn't bother me at all. Of course I whine that I have to take my hair down, braid it so that I can get the helmet on (I have a looooot of hair), but I put it on every single time. Yesterday we went for a trail ride at my aunt's, and after riding we went to pick some stuff from the car, but forgot to take the helmets off  We were the only people with helmets there... tho.. 
I got asked by my aunt once - why do I need a helmet on her horses.. I was like.. well, I always wear one.. doesn't matter where, which horse or so on.. 
The kid I train always has her helmet.. no matter what she does on her horse.. Her mother wears a helmet.. 

I have a friend who only wears a helmet when jumping.. 

I remember when I was going for a trail ride from home, I was on the horse, closing to the forest entrance, and realised something is missing, like I forgot something.. Touched my head, turned the horse around, went back in the house, grabbed my helmet, walked back out, got on the horse and rode. That day he decided he wants to canter some more, and jumped a few fallen branches instead of just stepping over. I was glad I had the helmet, cuz I am not the safest jumper.


----------



## Cielo Notturno (Sep 12, 2013)

I wear my helmet every time I get on horseback. No matter what. I also expect that anyone riding my horse wear it, even if it's just for a walk in the round pen. 

If you can't relax in the saddle because your helmet is hot and itchy, you should buy a new helmet that's more comfortable.


----------



## aussiemum (Apr 11, 2013)

I wear one every single time I get on a horse.

I cant understand those that say they only wear one on a 'green' horse or one they don't know. 

My riding instructor, a very experienced rider and coach who shows dressage with her two 'competition' horses, just a week ago was riding one of her two competition horses, who is nearly 20, and pushed him forward when he was being difficult. He gave a huge buck (had never bucked before, only threatened), she went forward on his neck, accidentally grabbed his mouth, he reared and flipped over on top of her.

Now, I'm not saying her helmet saved her life in this instance, as mostly her chest, pelvis and leg took the impact, but she gave her head a good whack and had a headache for a while I'm sure.

I figure if she can come off a horse that she's been riding for years, doing the same things she's been doing on him for years, on the flat, well then a 'beginner' such as me has no business being on a horse without a helmet.

And as someone else said, think of your family and friends etc who will be left to pick up the pieces if you do die or are seriously brain injured from not wearing a helmet.

To me, just not worth the risk.


----------



## aussiemum (Apr 11, 2013)

plomme said:


> . Riding without one would feel very strange.



Yeah, like driving/riding in your car without a seatbelt. It's just automatic


----------



## Cat by the Sea (Jun 30, 2014)

Every time. My head is precious to me; without it I wouldn't be able to enjoy my horse. I also agree with Cielo Notturno that anybody who wants a pony ride on my well-broke mare is gonna be wearing head protection. But I will say that when I was a little kid, I sat on that same mare with my mom standing next to us all the time with no helmet, and my first (unexpected) trotting experience was one of those times while the gelding I was sitting on decided to abandon his dinner in favor of trotting out into the field. I had no helmet and was maybe four years old. I was fine, having a lovely time trotting around with him, but my parents just about had heart attacks. I always had a helmet handed to me for sitting on the horses after that, because things can happen fast in any situation.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

Before this year I wore it whenever I got on a horse, mostly because I was taking lessons and had to, and the fact that I was under 18. Last year was when I purchased my first horse in a few years and he was green so I was told I had to wear my helmet and I had no problem with that, I even had to wear a protective vest (something I had just recently learned about at the time). But now on my older mare or a horse I really know I don't, but on a green horse and horses I don't know I wear it and I'll be adding my vest again when it comes time to starting my younger girls.


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

There are two times I haven't worn my helmet. Once I was half way through a trail ride when I realized I had forgotten to put it on. Once a friend came over and wanted to see me on my new mare....in the round pen....for 3 minutes. Other than that? Every. Single. Time.

I worked with a University Professor who taught various methods of accounting. He had an accident on his bicycle and seemed fine...but he couldn't work afterwards. His concussion had left him with a brain injury that made it impossible for him to fill out a bank deposit form, add figures, do anything mathematical. To talk to him, you would never know anything was wrong. This is from a neighborhood bike ride!! Brains are fragile. I like mine working.

Mine is very lightweight and I often forget I'm wearing it. Even in the heat of SC!


----------



## RaiRaiNY (Feb 19, 2010)

I wear my helmet every single time I ride. When I was showing my last horse, I would ride with a hat instead of my helmet when practicing for shows, but even that was rare. I suppose I'll do that again when Mica is ready to show - but for now, helmet every time, no exceptions.


----------



## Hang on Fi (Sep 22, 2007)

99.8% of the time when on the back of a horse... I think I rode, well swam with my horse, last week and didn't wear a helmet for the first time in years. Sorry, wasn't getting my new helmet wet 

I rarely put my helmet on before I get on though. 

I've cracked too many helmets in my younger days not to wear one. 

Just my .02 for people arguing "It's my head. My choice." 

Absolutely. However, if you acquire an injury that leaves you comatose or seriously injured/paralyzed/dependent on others that could have been prevented by a helmet. Who gets to take care of you? How about thinking about your family instead of yourself. Granted a helmet can't prevent a broken back or neck, so it isn't a total life saver, but still. 

Whilst I wear a helmet when I ride, I don't think about falling nor do I feel like Superwoman because I wear one. It's a preventive measure, just like a seat-belt. If my helmet can prevent my loved ones from having to take care of me, you dang well better believe I wear it for them more than me.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

SummerShy said:


> If you wear a helmet when you ride, how often do you truly wear it? Every single time, religiously?


Every. Single. Time.


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

I only wore one for horse shows when required. Otherwise, I wore a show cap (hunter under saddle). I did that for my entire life until I was urged by my husband, daughter, and trainer (and after having a rough fall off my guy) to wear one when I ride now. I resisted until 14 months ago. I made a deal with my daughter that I would ride one for her since she's required and I want to be a good example. I also made a deal with my trainer as we progressed into more intense sessions to wear one. Since then I've worn one every time I ride, except for maybe a handful of times that I've simply forgotten to put it on.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

Never had or wore one till we got horses. Now I and my dd's wear one while riding.

All the years (20) I rode donkeys I never even considered one.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I learnt the hard way in my early 30's that a sweaty head and not looking 'cool' is way preferable to a fractured skull and a scar around the side of your face/head
Just a quiet hack out on familiar territory on a well behaved horse I'd had from a foal.
I never get on a horse without one now.


----------



## HorseMom1025 (Jul 17, 2012)

My 11 year old DD, 99.9% of the time (the only times she hasn't is when sitting on her stationary horse for pictures). Even when showing in Western classes, she has a beautiful tooled black leather covered helmet. Her head is too precious to me to take the risk.

I rarely ride, but I always wear a helmet when I do. Even when we went to Puerto Rico and rode horses on the beach, my daughter and I were wearing our helmets (we brought them with us).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

About 98% of the time. I forget now and then. There was a period of time I didn't wear my helmet much, it was old and got uncomfortable. I was riding and my cinh connector (between front and rear cinch) broke. My horse went nuts, threw me and I landed perfectly between 2 rocks. Our land is VERY rocky. The next weekend I went to a tack store to try on new helmets and found 1 that is comfortable and light.
For me, it is a no brainer. 1 of my horses bucks from time to time, we are on rocky ground, and I have a medical condition where I pass out easily (hasn't happened on a horse, but you never know). Helmet wearing is a personal choice, just like religion. I don't care what others do as long as it doesn't hurt me!


----------



## BadWolf (Oct 12, 2012)

I've never ridden without one and would feel very uncomfortable if I didn't have mine. That's just how I grew up riding - saddle, bridle, helmet.

My husband grew up without helmets, but he wears one now.
The way I explained to him why I wear one is "Olympians wear helmets. Who am I to say I don't need one?"

The rule at our farm is No Helmet, No Riding. 
That goes for adults and kids, even if they're riding their own horses.
(We don't get many visitors, but the rule stands.)


----------



## BreezylBeezyl (Mar 25, 2014)

Honestly, ever darned time.

I particularly hate it because I have a bob haircut with bangs and it gives me HORRIBLE helmet hair. Just awful. I actually dread putting my helmet on.

But I never underestimate horses. Something could always go horribly wrong and I don't want to end up in the hospital with a fracture or worse, so I always wear my helmet.


----------



## Cielo Notturno (Sep 12, 2013)

Reading some comments reminded me that when my horse reared and caught me totally unprepared, I'm sure that the rigid "front part" of the helmet saved me from having broken glasses and possibly a broken nose. _Then_ it saved the rest of my head when I fell. 

Would I have died? No, it wasn't that bad of a fall. But I could get up and walk and get back on, instead of heading for the hospital.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Every single time.



Avishay said:


> I have also dealt first hand, as a therapeutic riding instructor, with people who had suffered traumatic brain injuries from various causes. It's eye opening, to say the least.


x2 - I have had the same experience.

I went to school for 23 of my 35 years- without sounding obnoxious, my brain is my livelihood, and putting that at risk would mean there were no horses, no hobbies, no supporting my family, nothing. There is absolutely no justifiable reason to me to risk a brain injury.


----------



## Emma2003 (Jan 9, 2014)

I wear mine every time I ride. At first, I hated wearing one but it was required by the stable I was taking lessons at. I now have my own horse and am required to wear a helmet if I'm on stable property, but if I'm not I can do whatever I want. I choose to wear it wherever I am partly because I'm so uses to it that I don't feel right without it. Also, the one time I fell off, when my head hit the ground it still really hurt, even with a helmet.

If it wasn't required by pretty much every riding stable in the area, I would never have started wearing one, but now that I'm used to it, as I said, I feel unprotected without it, kind of like being in a vehicle without wearing a seatbelt.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I don't want to derail this thread, so please delete if needed, and I'll start a new topic.

Question; For those of us who live in England, Canada, or other country with nationalized forms of health care, is it socially responsible to wear a helmet, to try and reduce the risk of expensive injury repair? For those who have private insurance, should you get a discount for wearing a helmet?


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

Every single ride.

I grew up in a riding stable where pretty much everyone HAD to wear helmets (the exception was an older lady who just had her hair done and didn't want to wear a helmet; my boss wasn't amused). I barely give it a second thought to putting one on anymore. I started with a Troxel, and had that shattered when a psycho horse threw me (he tossed everyone), then had an IRH. That one I busted last summer falling of my green mare. My newest is a Tipperary Sportage. I honestly really like it. I don't even notice it's there really. My husband has an Ovation I bought him (he tried it on at the store) for Valentine's Day last year. Told him nothing says "I Love You" more than "here, wear a helmet so you don't die" lol He resisted a lot, but he knew he couldn't ride my mare if he didn't wear the helmet. After my accident, he doesn't even argue anymore. My kids will both have helmets when they get old enough to ride. My reason for wearing one is our family runs on two incomes, I love my husband, and I have two children under the age of 2. I can't afford to be paralyzed, in a coma, or disabled. So I prevent what I can. We're looking into safety vests next since we're going to start teaching my mare how to jump next spring (when she's 5).


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> I don't want to derail this thread, so please delete if needed, and I'll start a new topic.
> 
> Question; For those of us who live in England, Canada, or other country with nationalized forms of health care, is it socially responsible to wear a helmet, to try and reduce the risk of expensive injury repair? For those who have private insurance, should you get a discount for wearing a helmet?


I think this is a fascinating question! 

To derail us even more, I often think about the analogy for motorcycle riders, because I live in a state that actively has a "no helmet" law. It seems like a strange contradiction to say- we actively sanction you to go free and do this risky thing, but don't worry, we also require hospitals to put you back together even if you're uninsured.


----------



## ManeEquinessence (Feb 11, 2014)

I grew up not wearing one unless I was having lessons. Just not part of the norm here. I wear mine more than half of the time though. I usually base it on who I'm riding and what I am doing with them.

I've fallen off so many times over the past 25+ years that I twist myself in the air to not land on my head, lol. BUT, every incident is different and I don't recommend what I do at all! There have been a couple of times where I DID land on my head and coincidentally I had a helmet on.

I take more precautions now because of my job and I'm the only one who does my position.


----------



## jcraig10 (Sep 14, 2012)

Every. Single. Time.


----------



## kenda (Oct 10, 2008)

I am Canadian and I can't say that the health program part of it has ever entered my mind. Perhaps because I have been raised in this country and health care has always been a part of my life, I don't really think about how expensive health care really is. I just know that its there if I need it.

I wear my helmet for every ride. My independence and my ability to ride are to important to me to risk just because I might look silly. I started with a cheapie Troxel and I looked like a bobblehead but I wore it for every ride anyway. I upgraded to a more comfortable, lower profile helmet and have never looked back. If your helmet is uncomfortable, you are probably wearing the wrong shape or size for your head. I've gotten off my horse plenty of times since getting my IRH Elite helmet and not even realized I was still wearing it until I went to get in my car and my door seemed to have less clearance than normal!

Can I still get hurt while riding my horse in my helmet? Sure, but I'm not going to take the risk of not wearing it when it's such a small inconvenience and relatively small expense for such a potentially huge benefit.


----------



## Katz1411 (Jul 31, 2014)

I wear mine every time, promised DH, and put up with the sweaty helmet-hair.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

Almost always. I have to admit, I can be a little lax when it comes to my steady eddy saddle horses that I've put a million miles on, particularly if I'm just hoping on bareback. Most people at the barn are really good if they are riding anything new, green, unfamiliar, off property or at speed, but for short rides on trusted saddle horses it kind of slips.

I do think they are important. I have seen first hand the effects of head trauma. I also know that helmets prevent scalp lacerations, skull fractures and some facial injuries. They do not prevent concussions or whiplash. they do not in any way protect the rest of your body.



> is it socially responsible to wear a helmet


 its not so clear cut. A helmet is a piece of safety gear. Other safety measures would be a protective vest, shoes with smooth(ish) soles and heels so they don't get caught in the stirrups and tack that is clean and well maintained. equally, and likely more important, is knowledge. The horse has to be properly trained, and so should the rider. The horse should only be used for an appropriate discipline that its well suited for, and to a reasonable degree. The owner is responsible for keeping it in good "repair", feet trimmed, tack fitting, healthy. A rider is responsible for their own fitness, which plays a HUGE, HUGE, HUGE part in whether you stay on the horse, or if you do come off, your level of injury.

not following ANY of the above safety measures is as bad or worse than not wearing a helmet. Several of them can be likened to setting up mechanical failure in a car. What good would a seat belt do if your tire falls off at highway speed because you didn't check them? Maybe some good, but not nearly as much as bolting on the tire would have. Should you get rewarded for wearing a seatbelt if your breaks give out due to poor installation and you hurt yourself and others?

how likely is it if you drive your car 5 feet up the driveway that a seatbelt will save your life?

Anything that can make a rider safer is beneficial, and should be taken advantage of. As a person with others in your life, it is your responsibility to educate yourself and make informed decisions.


----------



## ThunderingHooves (Aug 10, 2013)

Honestly I never wear a helmet. I use to when I first started to ride. In one instance it even saved my head from a nice gouge. 

It was when I first got Angel. I was new to horses and she was testing me. It was also a little rainy and windy. She was acting up and I wanted to get off, but my dad told me to keep riding.. Later she ended up going full bronc and I went straight over her shoulder and hit head first into some rocks. The helmet got a nice inch or so deep gouge in it.

Although now I don't wear one. Even when I put Jinxx's first ride on him. Now that I think about it I don't really know why other than I just don't like them. Hardly anyone around here wears a helmet. I've also seen/had a few falls where wearing a helmet wouldn't have done anything.


----------



## InsomniacsDream (Mar 6, 2014)

I always wear one no matter what! I'm not going to be preachy but I've seen the damage it's done to people without them and its horrific. It also helps that I'm under 18 and cannot legally but that's beside the point. 

I used to not wear one when I was schooling my lesson kids horses but I realised I was being a hypocrite when saying ' you have to wear a helmet when riding no matter what' and then hopping on without any protection. Now for pictures I wont wear a helmet but I always have a person to act as a handler just in case!


----------



## EdmontonHorseGal (Jun 2, 2013)

my helmet is a tad too tight across my forehead and a little uncomfortable (i have an odd head shape and finding helmets to fit is not fun! lol), but i still wear it EVERY single time i ride, regardless of what horse, where, etc. 

i will make my daughter wear a helmet EVERY time she is up on a horse, and on some occasions on the ground as well if she's going to be near my young mare when mare seems on edge or spooky or anything out of ordinary (for a mare currently exhibiting the 'terrible threes' this could be every day! lol)


----------



## mslady254 (May 21, 2013)

Rode once this past spring without mine,,pretty sure that's the first time in 4 or 5 years...and guess what? the horse spooked and dumped me. Karma ? 
Although it was deep arena footing, my head (& tailbone) thunked pretty hard. Luckily no injury. Hate to think what it wouldve done on the ground or worse yet, rocky area. Foolish of me to even take the chance, and I do regret it.

As a nurse I've seen way too many people with closed head injuries, esp. back before seatbelting was required by law, and I never,ever would want that to be me. So I wear the helmet. Didnt much like it at first, seemed to even effect my balance,,but now I don't really notice it once it's on. Yeah, hair's a sweaty mess and looks *lovely* when it comes off after the ride, but it's worth it.

Fay


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm a fan of them and I use them...but I don't consider them a requirement. They are only one part of risk management. They do not disturb my pleasure in riding...but they do for others. Riding involves a balance of risk and reward. I see no reward in jumping, but others do. So they jump - but that puts them at greater risk of injury than I would have without a helmet.

So are they wrong, or cruel or thoughtless to their family because they enjoy a high-risk subset of riding? If someone thinks wearing a helmet is socially responsible, then are jumpers irresponsible?

There are lots of ways to reduce risk in riding. A helmet seems like a simple and unobtrusive one to me. But everyone who rides horses for fun assumes a higher risk of injury, helmet or not, than someone who forgoes the pleasure. Helmets are a useful safety TOOL for riding, but they are not a mgic talisman, nor should they be viewed as making dangerous things suddenly safe...


----------



## Starcailer (Aug 22, 2014)

All the time while riding. It doesnt matter arena, trail, my horse or someone elses, I will always wear one when I ride. Mine isnt uncomfortable, so I dont notice it until I take it off because in the summer I sweat a lot under it.


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

I ALWAYS wear one when I'm working a green horse, an unknown horse, or a horse that is acting funny. I ALWAYS make people who ride my horses wear one as a matter of safety for me. 

If I've got a pretty good feel of the horse or don't feel I need one then I don't wear one. In my experience they've not really helped me from one fall to another, but I know that I'm taking perhaps a bigger risk without one. To me however it's based on what you as the rider are comfortable with doing or what you are willing to risk. It's okay to wear a helmet and it's okay not to wear one. 

Although maybe my view is somewhat skewed as I have to protect a surgically repaired knee so if a horse is acting funny or there's a hard to handle horse I typically won't get on if I get a bad vibe.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I don't even own a helmet and have never worn one (never wore one when riding bikes as a child either). I grew up in a typical ranch household; meaning that your cowboy hat is all the protection you need.

I recognize the benefit of helmets and I would never dream of laughing at or being derogatory toward those who choose to wear them. I just can't imagine wearing one. I don't know how much they weigh, but I do know that if I wear any sort of headgear that weighs more than your average felt hat, I end up with a massive headache within just a few minutes. 5 minutes in a hardhat at work and I have a throbbing head for the rest of the day. Back when I worked in the prison, spend an hour or more in riot gear with those heavy helmets and face shields....I'd spend the next 3-4 days in agony.


----------



## 2SCHorses (Jun 18, 2011)

EVERY TIME. I am a widow of two young children. I like to ride, but to leave them orphaned would be irresponsible if I can do something to prevent it. Mind you, it may not save my life, but it could certainly save my life better than nothing!


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I actually own one. I bought it about 3 years ago because I was going on a group trail ride and they required helmets. After that I tried to wear it every time, and I did get used to it for that summer. Then winter came, deep snow, cold ears... the helmet got left behind and then forgotten about altogether basically.

When I had a horse that I didn't trust, I wore it. Now, I can't remember the last time I wore it. I probably never will again because 1. I've given up on group trail rides (I like horses, but not people) 2. I spend most of my time riding in the bush as a walk on 3. my calm, non-spooky, been-there-done-that mare of 8 years now. I'm willing to take the risk. 

I prefer my cowboy style hat - it keeps the rain and snow and sun off WAY better than the helmet. The weather is more dangerous to me than a fall. I KNOW I will get ill if I don't keep the sun off me, but there is only a small chance that I will incur a dangerous fall.


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

I've worn a riding helmet exactly once in my life. That was on a rental hack in Scotland Some 25 years ago, and it was required. But I came up in the time when cars didn't have seat belts. I usually don't even think about the seat belt until the little warning bell starts sounding off. I've been tossed, and had horses go down with me. Even hit my head a time or two. Anything can and will happen. But for me, I think there is greater risk of skin cancer than being tossed on my bean. I wear a wide brimmed straw hat.


----------



## tinaev (Dec 2, 2012)

When I first got my horse I wore one every time I rode. Until about the tenth ride or so when I forgot and since I didn't die immediately I just gradually quit wearing it. It's not heavy and it fits well but I absolutely hate having anything on my head, not even a visor or a baseball cap. Hate hate hate stuff on my head. So I can't foresee myself wearing the helmet in the future unless I am nervous about something.


----------



## MaximasMommy (Sep 21, 2013)

Every time! When I was a kid, I got put on a rescue donkey out in a pasture and forgotten. The herd took off through some woods, I fell off, and the entire herd clattered around me. 

If I got on a horse without a helmet I would probably have a panic attack!!!!


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Honestly? I never have and never will wear a helmet on a horse. Our daughter has to for some shows, and she's ok with it. Really doesn't effect her runs, but she'd rather not wear one. 

Good idea? Yes, I just wish riding helmets had more coverage. I've never fell on top of my head. And a full race Helmet is too much.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I wear one when doing anything polo. Taking out sets or singles. Stick and ball practice. Keep away. Chukkers. Not everyone does, though.

I wear one when schooling horses with known bad behaviors, too.

I wear my western hats for general ranch riding. I jokingly call a western hat my "personal weather diversion device."


----------



## WildAtHeart (Jul 17, 2013)

I wear my helmet every time I ride. No matter what.

A small...or maybe quite large part of me wants to ride without a helmet, even just at a walk on a calm horse. But I know if I do that then I will just bend my "always wear a helmet" rule more and more.

I have always ridden in Tipperary helmets and honestly love them. Great price (mine was $80), not too bulky, great ventilation =)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WildAtHeart (Jul 17, 2013)

Just to add to what I said:
None of my falls have ever been on my head and if I weren't wearing a helmet for them I would probably have the same injuries. 

However, one big reason I do wear a helmet is to be an example. I would never want someone else not to wear a helmet because they saw me doing it and then they get hurt.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Every single time I ride I wear my riding hat or skull cap.


----------



## Sangria2 (Mar 29, 2014)

I have never used one, unless it was required by the rental stables. It's a personal choice, as someone else mentioned, I'd rather have a wide brim protecting my face from the sun and skin cancer. We should all measure carefully the risk involved in something and base our decisions on that. I battle skin cancer so, for me, there is the risk and harsh reality.


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

Every time I am on a horse I have my helmet on.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Acco (Oct 4, 2011)

I can honestly say that I have never ridden a horse without a helmet on in my whole life. I don't mess around with that - if I'm on a horse, I have a helmet on. No exceptions.


----------



## 4hoofbeat (Jun 27, 2013)

when i do ride, i wear my helmet every time. 

the one time i didn't put it on, i rode my neighbors horse, (she had just gotten him) he bucked me clean off, first try. I got up, dusted off my pants, and climbed back up again. He didnt buck ever again, and i haven't forgotten my helmet since.

my only hesitation sometimes is that Christopher Reeves was wearing a riding helmet when he fell off his horse.


----------



## Mandy87 (Aug 7, 2013)

I have never owned one, and the only time I wear one is when I go ride my friends horses or borrow one when I go trail riding. I am 16 years old, have been riding for 14 of those years, and have only fallen off once.


----------



## Eole (Apr 19, 2013)

How often I wear my helmet: always.

I'm a trail-endurance rider, with dressage as a side-dish.
I also started to wear a safety vest this year.
I'm a risk taker; I ride alone, on extreme trails, on hot horses.
Like someone else said, it's about risk management. It doesn't eliminate risks, but will protect from worse outcomes (brain or spine injuries)

And also, I work in ER. I can attest that helmets DO protect your brain.


----------



## Eole (Apr 19, 2013)

> My only hesitation sometimes is that Christopher Reeves was wearing a riding helmet when he fell off his horse.


 That was a SPINE injury, helmet don't protect the spine, just the brain.


----------



## 4hoofbeat (Jun 27, 2013)

Eole said:


> That was a SPINE injury, helmet don't protect the spine, just the brain.


i realize that. But it's the first thing i think of for some odd reason when people start talking about helmets. Maybe the initial news coverage harped on the idea that he had his helmet on? i dunno


----------



## MyHorseTeddy (Nov 2, 2013)

I wear my helmet every single time i ride(except for when i had a photo shoot with my horse, and got up on him bareback to trot around for 2 minutes...i wasn't going to pay 200 dollars for pictures and have a helmet on in them)
It is also barn rules, because we jump all the time, and i have had enough falls that i would rather wear a helmet.


----------



## ecasey (Oct 18, 2013)

I wear my helmet every single time I ride, without fail, and would never ever get up on my horse without it. I sweat, I get hot, I don't care. I use my brain every day and as far as I'm concerned, it's my most valuable asset. I'd rather have an intact/protected brain than a cool scalp any day.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

^^Absolutely Spot On!!^^


----------



## SummerShy (Aug 3, 2014)

My BO had a drastically different POV on the subject. He said he wouldn't be caught dead wearing a helmet. (No pun was intended.) When I asked him something along the lines of "Isn't it worth not dying, though, if you were to get into a sticky situation? Isn't it worth not leaving behind your children?" and he said "I would rather die than be paralyzed. That makes life hard for everyone."

Interesting conclusion, to feel that you would not want a helmet to save your life if you were to be in an accident bad enough to kill you, in case your _quality_ of life after that would not be great.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

^^That is a different way of looking at things but, having seen the results of a head injury, I have to agree with your coach. I'd much rather just die and be done with it than linger in that state.

BUT, it's kind of a danged if you do and danged if you don't type of thing there. If you _don't_ wear your helmet, you could suffer a severe injury and be handicapped for the rest of your life. Where if you had been wearing your helmet, it might have just been a concussion and everything would have been fine. 

However, on a different day, you might be wearing your helmet and suffer a fall that ends up being severe and leaves you handicapped...where you would have just died if you hadn't been wearing it.

Riding is risky business. I've had more falls than I care to remember. I've had a handful of concussions and a couple of "scares" where I thought I broke my neck/back. Each and every fall was a result of me being unaware or pushing a young horse farther/faster than they were ready to go. So, I learn a lesson and move on and next time, I get ahead of the behavior before it puts me in a position where I might fall.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Helmets really aren't meant to prevent your being paralyzed. They are primarily meant to reduce traumatic brain injury - TBI - which my SIL struggles with from his 2 tours in Iraq. He keeps his cell phone handy when he drives because he sometimes has to call my daughter to be reminded of where he is going.

There are plenty of rocks on the trails here, and I could as easily break my back as injure my brain - but those are two different categories of injuries, and it would be based on where the rocks hit my body. I guess my main reason for wearing them is that I ride on paved roads to get to the trails, and I could imagine my klutz of a mare falling along the way. Kind of like this:

"*[Federico] Caprilli died in Pinerolo, Italy in 1907, after a freak accident when his horse slipped on icy cobblestones and fell.*"


----------



## Tee Cees mum (Jan 30, 2013)

I grew up riding horses without a helmet but now I wouldn't get on a horse without one. Few years back my very trustworthy horse bucked me off when I was getting on him. Still not sure what caused him to explode but he did, never ever looked like bucking since. Split my helmet open and left me knocked out for several minutes. I still don't remember much as I had severe concussion but the doctors felt that the helmet saved my life. Wearing the helmet is a small price to pay for a lot of protection.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Never, I wore one from 8-18 after a mustang my parent got me bronced and i smacked my face on the only rock in the entire arena. Now I just dont, A-I lost is between leaving my barn, private party etc and B- They always gave my horrid headaches.


----------



## jackboy (Jul 8, 2012)

Never, just wear my cowboy hat around here I've never even seen a helmet. I train and break horses it's just one of those things that I just don't like maybe I'll wish I had one on one of these days but as of now my had feels so much better


----------



## budley95 (Aug 15, 2014)

Not read all the replies, so simply answering the question. I ALWAYS ride with my hat. I've been riding 20 years and had my current horse 9. I won't get on without my hat, I replace it if I have a fall or drop it. I also always wear a body protector and wear Hi vis gear (and kit pony out in it) every time we go on the roads. If we're just going across the fields 50% of the time I'll still put a hi vis vest on. But then I have a correctly fitted hat with vents and a decent bodyprotector that I can ride in easily. I'll also put a hat on when I handle a new horse on the ground or try to load it, I don't put a hat on when on the ground with my boy though, or when trying to load him. But that's my decision and where my "sensibleness" ends!


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

Almost always. I'm required to at lessons. There's been maybe twice I haven't: when I went on a trail ride at a place where helmets weren't required for people over a certain age.


----------



## Hang on Fi (Sep 22, 2007)

BarrelracingArabian said:


> Never, I wore one from 8-18 after a mustang my parent got me bronced and i smacked my face on the only rock in the entire arena. Now I just dont, A-I lost is between leaving my barn, private party etc and *B- They always gave my horrid headaches*.


Sounds like an ill fitting helmet was your problem. Folks that aren't used to them complain they cause headaches and blame it solely on the helmet. When in fact a helmet is not a "one size fits all" and simply didn't fit your noggin. 

I wear an IRH to shows only that will give me a SPLITTING head ache because it is designed for a rounder head I would guess. Whereas mine is more oval-ish. My Tipperary is what I use to school and I would never know it's there. Except for it bugging my waddle (aka fluffy chin).


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Hang on Fi said:


> .
> 
> I wear an IRH to shows only that will give me a SPLITTING head ache because it is designed for a rounder head I would guess. Whereas mine is more oval-ish. My Tipperary is what I use to school and I would never know it's there. Except for it bugging my waddle (aka fluffy chin).



Lol, for me it was Troxel that gave me headaches, now I only wear IRH, and I can wear them all day. You just have to be very careful when trying on helmets, and if one brand doesn't work try another.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Actually i tried many different kinds of helmets in those years and did not find one that i didnt get a headache from. Now I just don't care to get a new one. I was very used to riding with one since i competed in gymkhana and rode at a barn that required minors to wear one.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

If someone had asked me this question when I was 30 something right up to the day before my accident I would have said - No I only wear one for shows and hunting, I rarely ever fall off, I never fall on my head, I know how to fall, I'm always careful, I break and ride young horses for a living so I'm experienced in dealing with the unexpected, helmets make my hair look a mess etc etc
That opinion changed in a matter of minutes.
If I could turn the clock back and worn a helmet that day I would have probably walked away from the fall and not been stretchered off, at the worst I would have had a bad concussion.


----------



## Canterklutz (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm really one of those accident prone people who should be wearing a helmet 24/7. 

I've ridden a horse without a helmet at the most 3 times in my life only because I accidentally forgot it and had to then dismount and go grab it. Other than that I always wear a helmet whether its on a horse or a bicycle. I'll wear it inside the barn too since I seem to have a propensity for slicing my head open on the corners of the cabinets.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I wear a helmet 99% of the time. I never know what I will be riding, and while I have a decent seat, I never know if I'm going to fall off or not. I usually end up riding out the really tough bronc ride then falling when a horse catches me off guard and balks or something...LOL. Go figure. So far my helmet has saved my head twice. The first time, when I landed flat on my face while I was still learning to ride...if I hadn't had a helmet sun-visor I would have broken my nose 100% guarentee. The second time, a pony did a hop-skip-leap-in-the-air-sideways-then-catapult-into-a-fence and I hit the fence with my head. Luckily the helmet took the brunt of it, cracked nearly in half, but my head was ok beside a headache.

I hate helmets, especially hate my current one...but I'd rather wear it and possibly save myself injury than not. Just like I'd rather wear jeans and boots than go barefoot and in shorts. The second option might look and feel better but is it really worth broken ties, pulled nails, potential gashes? No. 

Maybe if I was a better rider and I always rode BROKE horses, I wouldn't feel like I needed my helmet so much. But alas, while I do ride decently, I haven't had a lesson in a very long time and I am more of a 'survivalist' rider than 'technique' because 90% of the horses I've ever ridden have been either green broke or broke horse gone rogue, and you can't trust those horses any further than you can throw them.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Canterklutz said:


> I'll wear it inside the barn too since I seem to have a propensity for slicing my head open on the corners of the cabinets.


I was very lucky to have my helmet on while untacking one day. It was winter and I had sweat under my helmet so I kept it on to stay warm. My horse was cross-tied in the aisle and I ducked under the tie, not watching where I was going. The wooden fold-down saddle stand was down and I somehow hit it with enough force to knock me on my backside. That helmet ended up with a split in it, my head was just a little achey for an hour or so.


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

Every ride. It's the agreement my spouse insisted on when allowing me to get a horse. Being as I'm mainly a western rider, we may have to re-visit the topic if I ever hit the show ring, but I'm currently recovering from a concussion after being dumped off my greenie so that's not on the radar 

In my pre-marriage, horse training days, I only wore a helmet when jumping or showing HUS.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Never. I don't own one. 
I'm like a cat with nine lives. I think I'm down to 6 though.


----------



## tmhmisty (Jun 8, 2014)

I never use one anymore. When I first started riding helmets were not even a consideration(western barn) and then it started to become mandatory for all barns to make minors wear helmets. My barn changed as well and it became mandatory but not for me because "she's been riding so long without one and we know her and her horse" I did have to start wearing one when I started riding english but only wore it when I had too(showing/lessons) 

I have nothing against wearing a helmet, its just not what I grew up around and I don't feel "safer" with one on.


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

I bought one when I was working at a barn that required I wear one. Now, I'm no longer a minor, I'm at a new barn, and it hasn't been on my head since. I never wore one as a kid, so the six months that I wore one daily was strange. I have nothing against helmets and won't argue the safety benefits, but I won't wear one, either. I much prefer a baseball cap or my hair blowing in the wind.


----------



## MaximasMommy (Sep 21, 2013)

I forgot to mention the multiple times I have run into saddle racks, door frames, had my horse swing his head around and ram it into my helmet while I was grooming....

helmets are just awesome. Why can't we always wear them?


----------



## beverleyy (Oct 26, 2011)

Hmm. Interesting question OP. I feel a little hypocritical answering it as I had a nasty accident about 3 years ago. I landed right on my head (helmet cracked right through in 3 places) and the result was a TBI, the hearing loss followed later. I also broke my back in two places, along with a slipped disc and a sprained neck. I was walking when it happened, on my dead quiet mare. That being said, without going into detail, I still feel to this day that the accident was 100% my fault and easily could have been prevented.

SO, the hypocritical part - I wear it maybe 50% of the time. If I am jumping I will always wear it no matter who I am riding. On the flat I hardly wear it with my pony, with my other mare - eh it just depends on the day. She's extremely quiet but she is HUGE and I am tiny, so I think the only reason I do with her sometimes is knowing how far the drop is, lol. I fully acknowledge I could have another nasty accident off either horse though, regardless of size. 

I think to each their own. I hate hate hate seeing friends on fb jump down other friend's throats for not wearing one. I realize no body wants to see their friends/family injured or dead, but SO much could go wrong even if you are wearing one, or even walking down the street or driving your car. It's a personal choice IMHO. If Billy Bob doesn't want to wear one, not much will change his mind.

edit: just want to add that I will never disagree with wearing one. I would always encourage a person to wear them, rather than not.


----------



## Rideabighorse (Jan 12, 2014)

Wearing a helmet is a personal decision. My decision is to always wear one. I usually wear a cowboy hat when not riding, and my Tipparary Sportage is lighter than my felt hat and just as comfortable. I started riding at about 52 years old and was taking lessons where it was required. I just got in the habit. One of the few times I got on without one I came off and broke the brim of a very expensive hat--better than breaking my head.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

EquineObsessed said:


> I have nothing against helmets and won't argue the safety benefits, but I won't wear one, either. I much prefer a baseball cap or my hair blowing in the wind.


See this I can respect, while wishing you would choose to wear one... For an adult to say I understand the risk, I'm not arguing, I prefer not to wear one, is at least an honest answer.:thumbsup:


----------



## luvmydrafts (Dec 26, 2013)

Never...lol...i dont own one even...

but I only mosey along and my boy is beyond bomb proof...


----------



## DreaMy (Jul 1, 2014)

When people say that their horse is "safe/bomb proof" ... I ruptured my spleen coming off an older QH gelding used most his life on a dude string until he was bought by a therapeutic riding program. Which is why I wear a helmet. It doesn't matter what horse I'm on.

(Nothing against you luvmydrafts)


----------



## GreyFeather (Sep 4, 2014)

Honestly I wear mine every single time I ride - it's how I was brought up around horses, so I'm just used to it and put it on on autopilot before ever getting on a horse.

Body protectors are an issue for me though - I can't get on board with how stiff they make me feel and find they limit my ability to ride fluidly.

I also tend to wear my helmet a lot on the ground too as I'm just starting groundwork with my rescued rising 3yr old and he has some manners to learn before I feel comfortable not wearing it.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

I just remembered a funny, helmet related story.
When I got my first horse that I was to break myself (with my trainer by my side), we quickly discovered he would get aggressive from time to time. On the lunge, when he thought it was time to stop, he would turn in and charge and rear at you. Not fun.
So, my mom made me wear a full face bmx helmet when lunging him for a while. Anyone who thinks riding helmets are bulky, heavy or uncomfortable, try working in a bmx helmet...it was horrible!


----------



## cebee (Apr 4, 2010)

I wear mine about 60% of the time.. maybe more. I always wear it if we ride on the roads ( people can be idiots! ) and if I ride alone. ( and I have one of those return address stickers on my helmet just in case!) If I ride with people who I think will decide to run the horses home, I do as well. And now I have a new-to-me 5 year old who is a great little trail horse but sometimes does not think about the person sticking out 3 feet above her, and sometimes cuts closer to branches than I like. Luckily I ride with others who also wear helmets... ya, we look silly but I am 56 years old.. who cares!


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Jul 21, 2014)

I always ride in mine when riding. I 100% trust my horse but anything can happen, and you cant hold your head up when falling. I have an Ovation and my head is never sweaty and it is quite comfortable


----------



## JoanneUK (Feb 24, 2013)

I wear mine 100% of the time and I wear my body protector when I jump. I started riding 2 year ago and in the UK ,riding schools have that policy (insurance purposes) so you get used to it straight away. Also , as far as I know it will be a policy in most yards to wear one (it is at my yard).


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

I always wear mine. I don't even forget it, it is a piece of me when I ride. Would be like going to put your foot in the stirrup and realizing the saddle isn't there. I have nothing wrong with those who don't wear a helmet, but when people are snide with me and attempt to shame me for wearing a helmet it is enough to irritate me, but never to go without. The way I see it, you know maybe it WONT save you, but I would at least like to know that I tried.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Atomicodyssey (Apr 13, 2014)

Always. I wasn't so religious about it when I was younger on my trusty old QH but after riding greenies and my fiery Appendix I always ride with one. I feel naked without it, as I admittedly did ride for a couple minutes in the round pen the day before trying out an S hack of which my horse decided he doesn't like. That being said I am actually about to buy a new one as the only one I have is a velvet English show helmet and it's not the best in comfort for distance riding... No Grand Prixs are in my future LOL


----------



## Megellanic (Nov 14, 2012)

I wear one every time I ride. Yesterday I got bucked off for the first time and hit my butt, my back, and then my head slammed into the ground. After I got back on my horse and made him work I drove to the local tack store and bought a new helmet in case the one that had just hit the ground was damaged.


----------



## Peanutbutter (Apr 23, 2014)

I use one everytime I get on a horse, I wouldn't feel safe without..


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

I use my helmet 99% of the time on any horse in any situation. The other 1% is when I climb very ungracefully bareback onto my mare for a chilled out walk around the turnout, typically with a halter and lead on her. Not very smart, I know, but it doesn't happen very often. Anyway, it's on home turf, but all excuses aside I still take the risk for what could happen.

Just thinking, it's kinda funny. My old BO almost never wore her helmet despite riding her young unreliable arabian at somewhere around 70-80 years old, but would get upset with me when I would climb on my horse bareback with halter and lead, and back then I usually did put my helmet on because of the BO.

As far as itching, honestly, I don't get itchy despite the hot weather and massive amounts of sweating. I do get a little itchy after pulling the helmet off, but I think that is because of air hitting all the sweat maybe.


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

I dont own one. I have never even tried one on. I have had many spills over the last 12 years on many different horses. (knock on wood) no brain damage yet...that I know of.:rofl::think::clap: some may think I am crazy but I have learned to flip mid-air and always land on my feet, knees or bum.


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

^^^I had a horse mentor who was in her 70s. The riding instructor she had made her learn how to fall before she learned how to ride. Apparently they literally purposefully fell off the horses and learned how to roll and fall "right". I was never taught that......


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

horseluvr2524 said:


> ^^^I had a horse mentor who was in her 70s. The riding instructor she had made her learn how to fall before she learned how to ride. Apparently they literally purposefully fell off the horses and learned how to roll and fall "right". I was never taught that......


This was mentioned in a other thread, I think a couple of months ago. Someone suggested basic gymnastic training as a supplement to riding instruction. 

Though not specifically horse related, I had a similar experience as a youth. In the public elementary school in our little hick town, a part of our physical education was something called "tumbling". We did flips and flops, and turning, and balancing. The kids who didn't want to do it were convinced by telling them that if they ever fell down the steps, this would help keep them from being hurt so badly. For me, it was a short leap to apply this to my experience with horses. During quite a few of my "involuntary dismounts", I distinctly remember flying through the air in slow motion planning my "tuck and roll".

Edited to add; We also played Hollywood stunt man with our Shetland pony. We would pretend to be shot and fall off while the pony walked or trotted around.


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

I wear my helmet every time every ride I have see the results of falls that people take and there are brain damage for ever


----------



## WildAtHeart (Jul 17, 2013)

This video came up on my Youtube feed, so I thought I'd share:
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=aWIud4MqU48
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

I always wore one during lessons or whenever I was jumping, but not so much on trail rides. I know I should, but they're itchy, sweaty, clunky, and the straps bug the daylights out of me. I've never been able to find a comfortable helmet. I don't think I'd spend money on one now that I hardly ever ride anymore. :?


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Quality video, sucks that had happened to her. Could be anyone of us next and could be that we can't make a video. 

Really doesn't change where I stand on wearing a RIDING helmet but, I see her point.


----------

